# جامعة شرق فرجينيا



## md-ali1 (19 مارس 2006)

السلام علكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اذا كان هنالك من الاخوان قد درس في جامعة شرق فرجينبا 
ارجو منه اعطائي معلومات عن الجامعة لأني سوف ادرس فيها

و شكراً للجميع


----------

